# Nexus 10



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

At the Apple event last week they said that the iPad was now so advanced that they couldn't even see the competition in the rear view mirror. I think they need a better rear view mirror (is there an app for that?) because the Nexus 10 has a higher resolution, higher pixel density display and a processor (Exynos 5) and RAM (2GB) to match it. It is also thinner and lighter - WiFi only models are $100 cheaper than the iPad w/Retina display to boot.

http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/29/3568784/nexus-10-preview-price-release-date


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They were too busy looking in the rear view mirror to see Samsung and Google blasting past them in the left lane.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

The iPad is 4x3 ratio, right? I don't know why but for some reason I don't like the 16x9 that these tablets have.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

HDJulie said:


> The iPad is 4x3 ratio, right? I don't know why but for some reason I don't like the 16x9 that these tablets have.


I guess it all depends on what you use it for. Obviously for movies or video 16:9 should (I say should because someone will always be contrary and say they prefer 4:3 for that as well ) be preferred. If you do a lot of reading or web browsing in portrait mode I could see 4:3 being preferred. I have a Xoom and use my wife's iPad occasionally and don't notice a huge difference in that respect though. Of course I've had a 16:9 format Android smartphone for years so I'm completely used to the form factor for daily use, my computer monitor and TVs are all 16:9 as well.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

RasputinAXP said:


> They were too busy looking in the rear view mirror to see Samsung and Google blasting past them in the left lane.


!rolling


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Beep Beep.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> The iPad is 4x3 ratio, right? I don't know why but for some reason I don't like the 16x9 that these tablets have.


I have the same issue with 16:9 for web browsing and apps. I much prefer 4:3. I do love the idea of 300 PPI resolution and front facing stereo speakers on the N10, tho. I'll probably try them all (Mini, iPad4 and N10), before deciding which way to go. Nice to have choices!


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

I am looking forward to the Nexus 10, I think I will pull the trigger on it. Now if D* could get an app on Android like they have on the iPad for the DVR's.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm also looking forward to the 32GB Nexus 10. I've got an original Moto 3g Xoom on ICS, and even though it's going to get JB in this quarter, it's feeling "old" and I'm getting an itch to replace it.

I'm ready!


----------



## AlphaWolf (Aug 30, 2006)

I've got an iPad and a Nexus 7. I really like the Nexus 7 because it's like carrying around a paperback novel, except thinner and even fits in your pocket.

I mostly use the iPad for viewing PDF's, but the Nexus 7 for everything else. I can't imagine getting the Nexus 10 though, simply because I find smaller tablets more appealing.

Also, although I do like the 16:9 aspect ratio of the Nexus 7, I think for a larger tablet that might make it a bit unwieldy, couldn't say for certain without holding it in my hand though.


----------



## Steveb_77 (Nov 24, 2012)

The Nexus 7 is the best tablet out there IMO. I agree the Nexus 10 might have a leg up in specs, but quite frankly the 10" tablet is too big for me. The N7 is the perfect size, weight and is easier to carry around. I had the HP Touchpad before the N7 and have never been happier. Plus the recent update to 4.2 is sweet. Oh, and don't get me started on the iPad. What a piece of crap.


----------

